# NorthFin Premium Fish Food - JULY SALE



## jarmila (Sep 24, 2010)

Happy Canada Day Everyone!
To help you celebrate Canada Day with your fish, we discounted all NorthFin Fish Food (made in Canada) by *10%* for the whole month of *July*!
If you want to learn more about NorthFin fish food, check our post on this forum or our website: angelfins.ca


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

You're good people!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I gave my fish the samples that you sent and the fish went nutts. I'll be ordering more food with others.Ill get a group buy going.


----------



## jarmila (Sep 24, 2010)

Just a reminder, there are only three days left to take advantage of NorthFin's 10% OFF sale.


----------

